# Why did my wife just call??



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

My wife and I are in the process of a divorce because she says she has no feelings for me anymore and isn't happy and we have been seperated for a few weeks. We usually talk daily about the kids and what they will be doing, etc. It is very civil, but understandably awkward at times. So, I have come to realize that when it comes to relationships, I am quite ignorant. I would like opinions of why people think my wife just called and asked if I could remember what kind of box certain Chrtistmas ornaments were in. She and the kids are putting up the decorations. I guess what I'm asking is could that call be more than what it appears. I figure she called for one of three reasons:

1. She actually wanted to know where the ornaments were
2. To rub it in that I'm not there to enjoy the fun
3. It was an excuse to call because she still cares a little

I would like as many opinions as possible. Thanks.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If she tried to stay on the phone longer, lingering, after getting the answer about the box, I think you could say #2 or #3 is a possibility. But if once you answered her question, she was ready to get off -then #1 is probably correct.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like she was putting up Christmas decorations and wanted to know what box some were in. There's nothing about your post to suggest she wanted anything more than that. A woman who can tell her husband that she no longer has any feelings for him isn't exactly the Queen of Subtle.


----------



## heavenleigh (Sep 13, 2010)

I think she may care a little. Even though me and my husband are having problems, he calls me over some dumb things. Sometimes, I think it is just to hear my voice, but I guess you can never be sure, but maybe it is just hoping that they still care.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I have to agree that if she didn't linger on the phone, she just wanted to know which box the xmas decorations were in. She sounds like the type that you'll know where she's coming from.


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

I think you should assume she just wanted to know where the ornaments are. If you start reading too much into everything, you're setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------

